# Darwin to Perth / buying and selling car



## LeaB (11 mo ago)

Hi everybody! I need your help please.
I am landing to Darwin in September.
I'm wondering if it will be easy to buy a car with WA plate number in Darwin in sept and then sell it in Perth in december / january ?
I've tried to look for cars for sell on Grumtree and Facebook groups but it seems there is no many ''backpacker cars'' for sell (I mean cars with roof tent...)
Many thanks for your answers and tips 🙏🙏


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Sure its a common thing with tourists. But you will always be subject to the whims of the second hand car market, and the ultimate resell value. Given enough time, you will usually get what you want, quick sales often incur lower sell prices. Budget for the worst case.


----------

